# TUG T-shirt



## D2-S3 (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm, not sure if this is on the right board.  Hopefully a moderator can help me if there is a better place for it.

In October I am staying at Westin Rancho Mirage.  I know that my wife will want to do the tortuous "90 minute" presentation.  I would like to go into it wearing a t shirt proudly bearing TUG's logo, contact info, perhaps an ad indicating that you can save a bunch of money buying resale...:hysterical:


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Aug 5, 2011)

There are a bunch of shirts here

http://shop.cafepress.com/timeshare

If your a big guy....i'd suggest this one


----------



## ampaholic (Aug 5, 2011)

Ridewithme38 said:


> There are a bunch of shirts here
> 
> http://shop.cafepress.com/timeshare
> 
> If your a big guy....i'd suggest this one



Several are very clear about not wanting a timeshare. :rofl:


----------



## Jaybee (Aug 5, 2011)

Yea!  Some really good ones there!  LOL!
There are some really good ones there!  Yea! 




Ridewithme38 said:


> There are a bunch of shirts here
> 
> http://shop.cafepress.com/timeshare
> 
> If your a big guy....i'd suggest this one


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 5, 2011)

I would assume that you are doing the presentation for some benefit?  Wearing a shirt like that might disqualify you for the presentation - and the benefit.  If you feel so negative about it, why go at all?


----------



## vacationdoc (Aug 5, 2011)

I need one that says NO PRESENTATIONS; PLEASE GIVE ME MY PARKING PASS NOW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Patri (Aug 7, 2011)

Wow, some of those products have very vehement statements.
A couple typos:

lose, not loose
unruly, not unruley
timeshare, not time share


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 7, 2011)

This is a dumb question.  But what do we look under to find this T-shirt ad?


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 7, 2011)

I trust that you (if not she) understands that, whether ita 90-minutes as advertised or 3-hours potentially, you'll have wasted 1/2 a day of your "vacation" and may well want to head to a nearby bar to decompress afterwards.

My time being somewhat valuable, I'd skip the sales-pitch and go directly to  the bar.


----------



## loafingcactus (Aug 7, 2011)

Very funny!  And a cuter TUG tshirt than I saw linked to on the TUG site.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 8, 2011)

no idea where some of those came from lol, I certainly didnt add them to the store!


----------



## hvsteve1 (Aug 26, 2011)

Look on the TUG home page for "logowear"  I have the shirt with the palm tree. It works well. Most timeshare salespeople know TUG and realize a member isn't a likely customer. I wore it at both Hilton and Wyndham presentations.  In both cases the salesman were very nice about it (yeah, you can roll your eyes) and said they just had to visit with us long enough to justify giving us our gifts. The discussion mostly involved places we have stayed over the years. I do have to say the neither salesroom was very busy, so they didn't appear to be missing any hot prospects by getting stuck with us. I don't agree with the insulting logo shirts. I would rather blow them off in a nice way than be nasty about it. If you feel these are such terrible people, why would you want to spend 90 minutes with them for a lousy gift?


----------



## Phill12 (Aug 27, 2011)

Why would you want to waste your time and their time? You want to go I'm guessing for no other reason than some freebie and not to learn about their resort. 

 Now you want to spend money to buy a insulting T-Shirt to wear so they understand you not only have no interest in the resort but also want to insult them makes no sense! 

 First of all I have no good feelings toward the timeshare lying sales people but only thing this will do is get you stopped at the door with no freebie! 

 PHILL12:deadhorse:


----------



## Judy (Aug 27, 2011)

Phill12 said:


> Now you want to spend money to buy a insulting T-Shirt to wear so they understand you not only have no interest in the resort but also want to insult them makes no sense!


I don't think there's anything insulting about the TUG logo T-shirt.  It only lets timeshare salespeople know that you're an educated consumer, possibly saving everyone's time.  At the same time, it can inform other vacationers about TUG.

Thank you, hvsteve1, for pointing us to the TUG logo-wear shop.  I'd forgotten about it.  I think I'll buy the T-shirt with the palm for my next timeshare stay.

As for the other T-shirt, I suppose it's a matter of taste


----------

